# Gillo Ghost



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

skramr12 said:


> Checked out the Gillo website last night quickly before dinner and saw they have a Gillo Ghost 19" and a Gillo Ghost Hunter 19". What's the difference between the two? My quick comparison on them only saw a difference in the grip. I'm In need of a 17-19" riser for my BF Extremes I just bought, but want to wait on buying a Titan II or III until these become available and get a little input. There seems to be some good deals on Titans now in the classifieds and I'm stuck holding out lol. -Ray-


The main difference between the two is the Grip...the Hunter model Ghost comes with a full wood grip of your choice (High/Med Wrist) instead of "Grip Scales" but the back of the risers grip area is well rounded to be shot without a full grip as well...on either model...Vittorio offer the Hunter modelwith the full grip for those hunting in cold climates.

BTW: Vittorio was the designer of Bernardinis very well known 19" Mamba now he's offering his own Ghost.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The G5L (the one with the full grip) also has "titanium gold color electro plated limb bolts". 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8bc3vrdv9x5f6vo/AABlya8wPOwsywCxRTNZ6Pzba/G05L-RS-19_200.pdf?dl=0


The G5 (with grip scales) has "steel black chrome electro plated limb bolts".


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8bc3vrdv9x5f6vo/AAAup_SiC8_YAemLCUIHrwlga/G05-RS-19_410.pdf?dl=0


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Also the 19 " Ghost will accept any grip the G1/G2 series risers will...including Jager. 

I'll know more soon...mines in the mail...limbs and all and then some.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

Jinkster,

I am looking forward to your review and video. Brian


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Are any U.S. distributors listing the G5 yet?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I see they discriminate against leftys.....

nice looking riser. Alt Services has always been good to buy from but the shipping takes awhile


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I sent Vittorio a link too this thread...if you have any questions about the Ghost line?...go ahead and ask them here and now...I'm sure he'll be along to answer them but there's quite the time differential between USA & Italy so please be patient...also?...during my last communique with him they are very busy assembling Ghost risers.

Thank you for your patience and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> I'll know more soon...mines in the mail...limbs and all and then some.


Is the ghost going to be your designated hunting rig?

KPC


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Ghost 19 Super Hunter (G5L) riser differs from Ghost 19 riser (G5) by the Gold color Titanium plated bolts insted of the Black Chrome plated bolts, the full medium shape wood grip and the riser protecting sleeve. 
G5L is basically a Luxury version of the G5 same as G1L is the luxury version of our well known G1 riser. 

For the wood parts of the riser, (grip side plates, round bottom plugs and l full wood grip) we have decided to choose a "Root" color finish to make it more different from the usual Walnut wood color we use for our standard wood grips. 

But, we expect serious shooters to get the (G5 basic) Ghost 19 riser and then decide if to shoot it without grip or add to it an optional grip choosing one from many we have available in 3D plastic or wood, as well as may be adding the 2 x 45 gr bottom additional weight if they like a little bit heavier riser. Ghost 19 is around 1240 gr, then you can go to 1330 adding the stainless steel G05-DK2 weight kit. 

Ghost 19 is born as a full member of our family of multi purpose risers, so all parts are interchangeable with our G1 and G2 risers. For instance, you can make a fancy Ghost riser adding the Yellow 3D grip and one pair of Yellw 3D plugs from the G2 to the Ghost 19", or viceversa adding the Wood Root color grip and 3 pairs of Root wood plugs to a Black G2 making it a very original "long" hunting riser. Needless to say, G05-DK2 weights are compatible to the G2 riser, too. 

Ghost carbon/wood limbs have been designed specifically to match with the Ghost 19 riser, and are therefore rated at 60" (66" on a 25" riser) but they are standard ILF limbs, so they can be used with any ILF riser, same as the Ghost 19 riser can be used with any ILF limbs pair. They have a traditional curve paired with one inner layer of carbon added more for stability and consistency than speed, so our choice has ben in the direction of designing a full bow well self balanced, with a good built-in torsional stability.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for responding and giving us the info Vittorio


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Sky-Dogg said:


> Jinkster,
> 
> I am looking forward to your review and video. Brian


You know that's coming Brian! 

I have a Black one coming with Black Ghost limbs...60"/40# @ 28"

There's not a doubt in my mind that this Ghost riser will be off the chain...after all it's designed by the same man who created the Bernardini Mamba but I'm really anxious to see how it plays out with limbs that were specifically designed for it.

And all at a very reasonable and extremely competitive price point?...sign me up...cause if it's anything like my 27" Gillo G1?....I'm gonna be a happy archer.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Anybody who has a Bernardini Mamba and ends up getting one of these please post your thoughts about pros and cons of each. Videos and pictures are always welcome especially comparisons of them side by side. Thanks.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Festivus said:


> Anybody who has a Bernardini Mamba and ends up getting one of these please post your thoughts about pros and cons of each. Videos and pictures are always welcome especially comparisons of them side by side. Thanks.


Festivus....I never owned or shot a Mamba but I've seen a couple...to me?...the Ghost looks a bit like a Mamba but with a radiused shelf for shooting off the shelf...this is the "Ghost"....



















• 19” length
• ILF limbs compatible
• Milled from an Aluminum 6061 T6 bar
• Matte surface anodized colors
• Limbs alignment system
• Steel Black Chrome electro plated limbs bolts
• Stainless steel front long rod bushing, 5/16-24 tapped
• Wooden side handle plates, “Root” finish
• Wooden side pugs to cover holes for additional weights, “Root” finish
• Compatible with all G1 riser grips
• 1 front stabilizer bushings, Stainless Steel, 5/16-24 threaded
• Approx. 1240 gr total
• Available colors: Dark Green (GR), Grey (GY), Black (BK), Bronze (BZ)
• Packing includes manual/warranty card, manual, 5 Allen wrenches

Here's a link too the discussion (and many more pix including the limbs) in the FITA Forum....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3259025&highlight=Gillo+Ghost+19&quot;&quot;


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

And here's what the Mamba looks like....










Now imho?...the Mamba definitely has a lot of class, style and shiny paint but...the Ghost looks like it's thug of a twin brother that worked out at the gym a lot more! LOL!

I feel the Ghost is also more aimed at the Bow Hunter in mind with it's "Matt Anodized Finish"....this makes it "Woods Ready" and very durable.

No doubt both are great risers but with the list on the Ghost being about 2/3rds of what a Mamba goes for?....I think it's a heck of a deal.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice! I was going to order the Ghost Hunter today but, last night my daughter came home from her fire dept. meeting and had a big smile and a EMT. Course application in her hand (senior in h.s)...so how can a dad say no...oh well, there goes the 500 I was going to buy the riser with..but being a proud papa to a awesome daughter...Priceless!!!  ...Guess I will start saving for possibly next month  ..But for now I will look forward to watching Jinkster enjoy his and giving us a review!!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks very pretty!

Looking forward to your video and accolades


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> Looks very pretty!
> 
> Looking forward to your video and accolades


Thanks Barney!....I like what I'm seeing too! 

and the things I like are...

1. The sight window looks plenty big enough to get a clear view of things yet short and snug enough to map some nice tight gaps. 

2. I'm betting the bottom end on this thing is like the Mamba with the weight already installed...looks reeeeal chunky below the shelf...bottom weighted big time! 

3. Super Stout!...looks like you could jack up a Humvee with it and there'd be no deflection! 

here's a view I can live with....










and looks like Vittorio is proud of his balancing act and the comfort of his grip-less grip! LOL!










and then to think...what we have here is a world class designer of risers who is also the father of the most awarded archer...(his son Michael Frangilli with 4 Olympic Medals too his credit)...and he's match mated limbs too this highly refined 19" riser as a hunting rig and they're selling for what? 

yep...I'm excited!


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> And here's what the Mamba looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a Bernardini Cobra, the 21" riser. Similiar to the Mamba. I have a Bernardini Mamba and I am very impressed with it but the grip angle is not optimal for me. I can live with it but the grip on the Ghost looks more to my liking. The Bernardini Mamba is the highest quality riser I've had, just awesome. Just too shiny to take into the woods, may have to take the shine off with some fine steel wool.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

What are they selling for, anyway?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I had Mamba and the fit and finish was very good.Grip was also fine with me,only thing I did not like was the height of the Berger hole,which I think could be a good bit lowered.Looks like it´s lowered on the Ghost as far as what I can tell from the pic´s.Also lateral adjustment is changed on the Ghost versus the Mamba.
Great looking riser.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Festivus...you're right....sorry...it was late....I was tired...the thumbnails were small....I was focusing on "photo size" and grabbed the wrong link...that's a cobra...which is basically a 2" longer Mamba...sorry about that...they look a lot alike.

In any event I like the cleaner, more rugged looks of the Ghost.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

As one of my friend's favorite customers used to like to say, "David, how much?"


----------



## yogah (Oct 2, 2012)

Where can you purchase these in USofA? Or an order link would be nice.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, at that alternatives website, converting to dollars, 405.30, with the exchange rate. Not too bad if it's a really nice riser. Certainly looks really premium.


----------



## BrianTen (Oct 25, 2015)

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/008504.3.123377239117664945

Only listing I've seen so far. Listed at 341.02 usd.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The difference between 405 and 341 is about the EU v.a.t., a tax that doesn't apply to US purchases.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> I have a Black one coming with Black Ghost limbs...60"/40# @ 28"
> 
> There's not a doubt in my mind that this Ghost riser will be off the chain...after all it's designed by the same man who created the Bernardini Mamba but I'm really anxious to see how it plays out with limbs that were specifically designed for it.


I have already tried that "black combo", with 38# limbs and additional weights, and I believe you would *not be disappointed *at all... :wink:
To me that is a "perfect" TD hunting bow, for draw lenght up to 28".
However, even at my 30" draw lenght I haven't noticed any significative stacking in the draw curve.

Bottom line: to me the Ghost limbs are a very good (European) product, and a very good match for the new terrific G5 riser, and I would say for the G2 as well. 

Anyway, I will match my G5 Ghost riser with a longer limbs set, and precisely the Kaya K2 Classic, because I want a 64" recurve bow.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> The difference between 405 and 341 is about the EU v.a.t., a tax that doesn't apply to US purchases.


okay, that's getting downright reasonable.

Were I in the market to buy a riser, that'd be on the very short list.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm Gett'in Excited!...it left Varese on the 14th and Milano, Italy on the 16th


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Jinks, looking forward to vicariously enjoying your new toy


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> Jinks, looking forward to vicariously enjoying your new toy


To be honest?...I'm not expecting any earth shattering performance from the limbs...though they are billed as CF laced, wood core limbs?...it appears they are of a very modest profile but is Vittorio's vision of offering up "smooth performance" over a rather wide range of draw lengths and word on the street is they are "Stack Free" out too 30"s and for "Shorts" on a 19" riser making a 60" bow?...I'm thinking that's a pretty cool accomplishment and I won't have to worry about it if either one of my two potential son in-laws wish to join me in the backyard...so I got'em. 

Here how they look "Drawn"...










and here's how they look "Loosed"...










The Ghost riser on the other hand?...has me all giddy...as it's supposed to be 19"s worth of Vittorio's best out of fully machined 6061 T6 aluminum with a mat anodize finish at a real economical price point...and that's something to get excited about!


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Well done, Jinkster. :thumbs_up
Have you ordered black or woodgrain ghost limbs?
I hope you have included the kit of additional weghts for the riser...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

lscotti said:


> Well done, Jinkster. :thumbs_up
> Have you ordered black or woodgrain ghost limbs?
> I hope you have included the kit of additional weghts for the riser...


Thanks Iscotti! 

I went with the 40# Black Ghost limbs...yes...a..."Ninja Ghost" 

And yes...I ordered the weight kit with it along with a medium wrist wood grip...but something tells me the wood grip won't get much use...unless I hunt it....and somewhere a lot colder than south Florida. LOL!

But I got it just in case.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Thanks Iscotti!
> 
> I went with the 40# Black Ghost limbs...yes...a..."Ninja Ghost"
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your report, looks like a great riser.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Joe03 said:


> Looking forward to your report, looks like a great riser.


Thanks...I'd pretty much bet the farm that I'm going to love the riser...and the limbs could very well be something of a Dark Horse despite their modest profile but at the end of the day?....

I never met a short bow that didn't exhibit good speed...and the Ghost is 60"s wearing shorts. 

We'll know soon enough....the Caldwell Chronograph I ordered yesterday should get here around the same time as The Ghost does.


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Can someone compare the Ghost Super Hunter and the Titan III?
How much and in what way limbs can be adjusted? 10% of the specified DW value? More or less?
What must be added to shoot off the shelf?
Can I choose the grip (low/mid)?
How high/long is the sight window?
Hmmm...I think that that`s it 

Thanks!


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

These questions are for the Gillo 
I tried through Gillo website, but without success


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Jinks......how is the weather down your way......I understand there is some circular motion?


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get the required information about Gillo riser?
Here, without success.
Gillo website, without success.
PM to Vittorio, withut success.
:sad:


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The sight window is about four inches, from the shelf to where the radius starts.

Not sure if others are available from Gillo, but the Ghost comes with what I'd call a medium grip, or scales on the side like some compound bows. Jager makes grips to fit the Ghost, but their website is down today.

The shelf is radiused, so the usual felt, leather, velcro, etc. will work fine. You just have to build out the riser with something to get your arrow where you want it left/right - wood, leather, plastic or whatever.


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Arrowwood :thumbs_up
Is the simple velcro enough for of the shelf shooting? With the plunger?
Is it possible to adjust limbs for 10% up or down from basic poundage?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The plunger hole is too high to use shooting off the shelf, unless you build up the shelf. 









That's Jinkster's picture; he may have weighed the Ghost limb adjustment.

I don't know, but I doubt you'd get minus 10% adjustment. Plus 10%, probably so. Maybe I'll try to find the bow scale later today..


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks!
:cheers:


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have had the Titan III and currently own a Gillo Ghost. 

I really liked the pocket weights of the Titan. I wished it had a radiused shelf. I had mine drilled and tapped with a lower plunger hole for shooting off the shelf. I used velcro to build up the shelf and create a small bump for my arrow to rest on. I liked the limb adjustment system on the Titan better than the Ghost, I thought they were easier to adjust. They also have a flange on the thread collar that keeps you from over tightening the bolts, although I'm sure you could also buy and install these on the Ghost.

I feel like the Ghost is better balanced without any weights.....although I do have the weight kit on mine. The shelf is radiused and I'm about to have a lower plunger hole drilled and tapped on this riser as well. The cut-outs at the limb pockets is a nice feature....although I think the lower cut-out should allow you to see the limb pad the way the upper cut-out does. To me, the Ghost just "feels" so good in my hand....with or without limbs attached.

Both risers have a wide selection of grips through Jager and Gillo offers their own grips as well as TradTech. Both risers have an excellent fit and finish. Titan is only offered in black while the Ghost is available in several colors. You'll be happy with either one.


----------



## flytru (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi PaulD.
I have a Ghost which was advertised briefly on TT, BUT, now having second thought s I hunted it today for the first time !!!
Do you know if other Gillo grips fit ?
Can the one bow be shot with a custom grip and XL limbs for target work and then swapped out with hunting limbs for hunting ?
Or am I better having dedicated bow for each purpose ?
It seems a really well built bow and I too pondered over the TradTech Titan previously . It would be nice to get this one perfect !
Cheers flytru-----


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all Gillo grips will work.

As for riser length, I'm probably not the best to answer that since I'm just a hunter and occasional 3D shooter.


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you all!
I received a response from Vittorio.


----------

